# Breakdown cover renewal



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Currently with the AA, family membership, covers me, mrs & both the kids, so basically their cars & my bike, as TT on still on Audi assist / breakdown cover.

Last year cost £186, just got renewal through... £305!

Went on-line, and AA offering same cover for new members for £208, and RAC for £172, so called AA.

After a brief chat they offered £205, best they could do. So told them to cancel from renewal and went on line and joined RAC.

Never used AA in 10 years, so despite them telling me they were much better, I'll never know. Only time I ever caled them out as bike wouldn't start the guy arrived and shrugged his shoulders as he didn't do bikes, so drove off & I fixed it myself..

Not good business sense from AA to assume you will just renew, although I bet loads do.

Anyway got £130 saving, so taking mrs out for a nice meal tonight


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

H, £90 from Britannia Rescue, 3 cars covered Inc Home start. Auto renewal for last 5 years with no increase. 
Many have been complaining about AA auto renewal prices. These Companys never learn.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You wil have the same problem with the RAC com renewal time :evil:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You wil have the same problem with the RAC com renewal time :evil:


No worries, will go on line again and join AA with new members discount, or one of the other mobs...

In the meantime saved over a ton, so quite happy


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A lot of banks give you breakdown cover free. I'm with First Direct and they do for sure.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

End of the day, I feel that just over £3 per week, about the cost of a pint if you can find a cheap pub, isn't bad for breakdown assistance, relay & home start for the whole family.

All 4 cars & my bike covered, and whilst all vehicles are in good nick and serviced / maintained well, gives me peace of mind, especially when my kids are out and about all over the UK.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

We just had our RAC renewal through and was only £107 for me and the missis covering two TT's a landrover and my Ducati, bargain!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Autoaid - all the above for less than £40.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

John-H said:


> Autoaid - all the above for less than £40.


+10 you and spouse any vehicle 8)


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

How are you getting your renewals so cheap? 40+ years no claims? :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just don't go with the obvious :wink:


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> A lot of banks give you breakdown cover free. I'm with First Direct and they do for sure.


But Barclays for example exclude cars over 9 or 11 (depending which base account you add the cover to), so some TTs fall out of this now unfort


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have everything covered for myself and my wife with RAC but I'll be watching for the renewal cost! It covers us as drivers of anything along with our passengers. They are as bad an insurers for assuming most people will accept the renewal quote, and sadly right.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Renew my RAC with Tesco reward points save yourself a fortune.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I've been with Start Rescue for about three years. Got everything except European cover (although that is available) IIRC, the first year's premium was £35, then in subsequent years you get a 10% discount from the standard premium. Called them out three times in all, and I can't recommend them highly enough. It's the car that's covered, so anyone who drives my car is covered. Good for peace of mind


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all

I with star as well can't fault them for the price

May be worth a look

Been with them for 2years

Phil


----------

